# Alternative zu Siemens



## Gerri (14 Mai 2009)

Hallo, gibt es eine alternative zur Siemens HMI Pallette?

Ich bin nicht allzu glücklich mit der TP177er Serie. Zum einen ist die Hardware preislich nicht besonders attraktiv, zum anderen bin ich mit den Schnittstellen unzufrieden. 
Die Grafik selbst ist auch nicht der Renner...
Einzig die Liecense Lösung gefällt mir, da diese Projektunabhängig ist.


----------



## ralfi (14 Mai 2009)

Schau mal bei VIPA vorbei, die haben gute Panels und vor allem ne kostenlose Programmiersoftware (Movicon). http://www.vipa.de/de/produkte/bedien-beobachtungsgeraete/


----------



## Gebs (14 Mai 2009)

Hallo Gerri,

ich habe mit den Panels von Stahl ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. (Damals war's aber noch SAE/Stahl)
http://www.stahl.de/start.html

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Gerri (14 Mai 2009)

Hallo, danke für die Tips.
Ideal in meinem Fall wäre ein TP color mit 6"

@Gebs: Vipa kommt ca. 100 Euro teurer als Siemens mit dem TP177B Color

@Ralfi: Es gibt leider nichts passendes bei Stahl. Die Eagle Serie ist ein 
           wenig über meinen Bedürfnissen und die Falcon Serie etwas 
          darunter. Trotzdem Danke.

___________________________________________________________

Ich liebäugle noch etwas mit dem Exter T60 Color. Leider habe ich keine Information was die Preise angeht.
(Wird auch von Mitsubishi als e-serie und Lauser angeboten)


----------



## rringel (14 Mai 2009)

vielleicht mal bei Visam nachsehen.

www.visam.de

Die haben eine Panel Serie von 3,5" bis zu 17".
Die sind auch kompatibel zu Siemens, Allen Bradley, Mitsubishi, Wago usw.


----------



## ralfi (14 Mai 2009)

@ Gerri

also vom Preis her , geh mal nicht vom Katalogpreis aus, VIPA kann auf Anfrage immer unter Siemens bleiben. Haben nen 1a Service.


----------



## PeBi (15 Mai 2009)

www.microinnovation.com


----------



## Maxl (15 Mai 2009)

suchst Du sowas? (mit USB)
http://www.proface.eu/products/?id1=hmi&id2=AGP3000&id3=lowcost

oder mit Ethernet
http://www.proface.eu/products/?id1=hmi&id2=AGP3000&id3=ethernet

Hab mal ein größeres Projekt mit der Vorgängergeneration der Panels gemacht, nach ein bisschen Einarbeitung war ich recht zufrieden, vor allem die Skript-fähigkeiten und die Rezepturverwaltung waren super


----------



## peter(R) (16 Mai 2009)

Wie wärs mit ESA        ESAHMI.com
oder           Schneider electric    

peter(R)


----------



## jabba (16 Mai 2009)

Schau mal bei Exor rein


----------



## denbelg (17 Mai 2009)

*Schneider-Eelctric*

Schau mal in www.schneider-electric.com.  Magelis serie. Super Software (kostenlos). Treiber furer alle SPSe. (selbste Hardware als Proface aber Software ist besser) Fabrikant ist Digital aus Japan (Eigner Schneider Electric)

Chris


----------



## Dr.Best (18 Mai 2009)

schau mal hier ... TP 177B 4 zoll 

soll so umde 400 -500 € kosten kann fast soviel wie ein TP277 bzw Multipanel ... aber auch nur Fast 

das ding is recht flink und vom Preis her gehts auch 

aber halt Siemens -.-


----------



## Dr.Best (18 Mai 2009)

schau mal hier ... TP 177B 4 zoll 

soll so umde 400 -500 € kosten kann fast soviel wie ein TP277 bzw Multipanel ... aber auch nur Fast :smile:

das ding is recht flink und vom Preis her gehts auch 

aber halt Siemens -.-

... einer der beiden Links geht nicht, sorry 4 doppel Post =)


----------



## zotos (19 Mai 2009)

Wie wäre es mit SAIA?

Egal alleine das Video ist schon sehenswert: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDe3q54VmFw


----------



## MZSPS (19 Mai 2010)

ich benutze immer ESA HMI, TP177 ist dort VT565 gibt es in Farbe , moncrome usw.
Schnittstelle heisst immer MSP und ist problemlos fr Siemens

www.esahmi.de


----------



## Hellsfire (24 Mai 2010)

Hallo Gerri,

schau Dich doch mal bei "Sütron" um. Die sind wesentlich günstiger als die Siemens und die Projektierung ist auch relative Simple. Einfacher als WinCC.
Du brachst zwar die Software von Sütron aber wenn Du mal mit dem Vertreter von Sütron redest zu Testzwecken ein Panel zu nehmen und womöglich dann in Zukunft Sütron einzusetzen denke ich das gute Chancen hast das Programm auch günstig zu bekommen.

www.sütron.de

Bei Fragen ist der Support schnell und kompetent. Auch wenn mit dem "TSwin " ( Projektierungssoftware ) Probleme hast.

Mit Sütron hast Du die selben Möglichkeiten wie mit einer Siemens HMI.

Schau es Dir einfach mal an.
Wenn der Kunde mir nix vorschreibt was er als HMI haben möchte versuche ich immer Sütron einzusetzen. Ist Zwecks Angebot auch immer sehr atraktive. 
Das gleiche gilt bei einer größeren Anlage Siemens CPU und Beckhoff Busteilnehmer sowie I/O´s, etc. Da kannste im Angebot bei Kunden viel Boden machen. 

Nette Grüße
Hellsfire

PS: Sütron kannst Du auch Problemlos über Ethernet in eine Siemens Steuerung einbinden soweit Du schon Ehternet Bus nutzt. Ansonsten Profibus, MPI etc. alles
geht und es gibt auch keine Konflikte in der Steuerung.


----------

